# Lets see Your Climbing Rig



## alonfn4 (May 17, 2012)

I want to get some ideas for my Climbing Rig. What you guys Climb with? what never leaves your saddle? what can you live without? I will Post my pictures Soon. I want to see it all Saddle, Accessories, Devices, lanyards you know the whole nine yards. Lets See UM....:msp_confused:


----------



## treemandan (May 17, 2012)

I have found this to be one of the best set ups by far, the post it notes are very handy for remembering.


----------



## Nemus Talea (May 22, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I have found this to be one of the best set ups by far, the post it notes are very handy for remembering.



I like the air powered squirrel pacifier.


----------



## alonfn4 (May 24, 2012)

Newest Pics of my Setup Running Edge Saddle, Petzl Am'd and Williams Carbiners, Metolius FS mini Biners, 5/8 wirecore Flip Line, large RockExotica Grab, MK-III black 12' 2in1 Flip with prussik, Petzl ID RADS system, 10' Webbing, 20' of accessory cord, Figure 8 Bailout device, Steel Ring, Omega Pacific large steel D 65KN 2x for rigging, saw is a Silky Sugoi 420mm, Helmet is Black Petzl Vertex Vent it Husky Muff and Visor kit. My 200T and boots are the only things Missing from the pics...

This is similar to what the Guys and I ware Yellow Shirt, Brown Carhartt or ####ies Pants, and Boot. The Groundies Wear Yellow helmets so I can See-UM Better...:msp_unsure:




Lean Mean Tree Trimming Machine by inoahfink, on Flickr



Saddle Front Closeup by inoahfink, on Flickr



Saddle Back by inoahfink, on Flickr



Saddle Back Close up by inoahfink, on Flickr


----------



## Seemlessstate (Oct 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I have found this to be one of the best set ups by far, the post it notes are very handy for remembering.



do you seriously climb with all that stuff every time?


----------



## simpleiowaguy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dont have a pic but can give you a list

Buckingham Puma saddle
120' Lava Rope Boss Rope
Single eye bee line split tial (10mm)
Two Petzl willam tri act carabiners
Lava rope boss 1 end lanyard with beeline black hip prusik and cmi micro pulley with 8.5 dyneema runner
Bashlin aluminum soikes with tripe thick pads
Silky Sugoi 360
Stihl 192tc (at work)
Husky t435 (side work)


----------



## Damie236 (Feb 19, 2013)

Rockman Climbing Helmet
NEW TRIBE Arborist saddle
ECHO CS-355t Primary Weapon 
Silky Sugoi 420 sidearm 
Buckingham Steel Climbers w/Climb right padds
RockExotica Carabiner & Ropegrab
Steel-Toe Wolverine Boots
Pfanner Arborist chainsaw pants


----------



## RandomWoodsman (Jun 6, 2013)

*My work rig*

120' blue stripe 
Sherrill Edge w/ rope bridge
10' lanyard with rope grab
2 Rock Exotica Pirate Carabiners1
1 snap
webbing girth hitched to snap as a chainsaw lanyard
2 micro-pullies
Hand saw

View attachment 298991
View attachment 298992


----------



## Zale (Jun 6, 2013)

alonfn4 said:


> Newest Pics of my Setup Running Edge Saddle, Petzl Am'd and Williams Carbiners, Metolius FS mini Biners, 5/8 wirecore Flip Line, large RockExotica Grab, MK-III black 12' 2in1 Flip with prussik, Petzl ID RADS system, 10' Webbing, 20' of accessory cord, Figure 8 Bailout device, Steel Ring, Omega Pacific large steel D 65KN 2x for rigging, saw is a Silky Sugoi 420mm, Helmet is Black Petzl Vertex Vent it Husky Muff and Visor kit. My 200T and boots are the only things Missing from the pics...
> 
> This is similar to what the Guys and I ware Yellow Shirt, Brown Carhartt or ####ies Pants, and Boot. The Groundies Wear Yellow helmets so I can See-UM Better...:msp_unsure:
> 
> ...



Do you climb with all that gear?


----------



## hseII (Dec 29, 2013)

Bump for good Info

Thank You,
hseII


"100% of Home Invasions Occur in a Home" - Sharpsburg


----------



## NZ TreeClimber/skiier (Jun 28, 2014)

Spiderjack zigzag and postioner are hiding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NZ TreeClimber/skiier (Jun 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger (Aug 11, 2014)

Interesting thread, as a non climber. Ballpark figures, you guys who have posted your rigs, what kind of dineros to suit up like that? TIA


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 11, 2014)

About $1000


----------



## Hoowasat (Aug 11, 2014)

My rig varies on the task at hand, but two things are always on my belt ... Silky Zubat and a 10-foot long 2-in-1 lanyard.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 3, 2014)

Home made saddle from truck ratchet strap, home made pole belt from truck ratchet strap, home made spikes with ratchet straps and no ppe whatsoever. MS170 with 18" bar. Nice cheap set up for all my pruning jobs...


----------



## treesmith (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, not really

Sequoia, petzl grillon or Yale wirecore, dmm hitch climber, am'd carabiners, figure 8, rope guide, spare prusik loop, military tourniquet and Israeli bandage. Sugoi and felco sexyteurs for pruning


----------



## TheViking (Apr 8, 2015)

Bump to bring this thread back.


----------



## treesmith (Apr 9, 2015)

Upgraded some gear - imori rope, ART lanyard, ART ropeguide and a zigzag, they all made a big difference


----------



## Rusty Roots (Jun 13, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 5, 2015)

New tribe arborist saddle 10' wire core flip line home made 14' soft lanyard hand full if carabiners 100' Yale XTC fire climb line for small trees Samson don't remember 200' for taller trees. Silky Zubat and 200t echo 330t as back up cheap treestuff climbing helmet ariat square toe slip on boots and blue jeans. Oh 4 or 5 loopies and a micro pulley or two. Rigging rings if rigging will be involved. I ddrt with a pruisk and micro pulley hand over hand and tend slack single handed.


----------



## Dave6390 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Rusty, that's just outright craziness! I'm confused, with 3 setups?


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## acer-kid (Aug 31, 2015)

Petzl sequoia (rope bridge)
17' pinto/micho/thimble loop lanyard
2x OK triacts & hitch climber
Spare hitch climber
Sirius multisling
Friction saver (homemade)
Spare hitch cord
Figure eight
4 biners (2 revolver)
4ish slings
540
330 zubat
Francitals
Haix boots
Vertex lid w/vizor&husky muffs
Treestuff seamless bandanas

Half a dozen climbing ropes, using green tach and sterling tendril the most lately.


----------



## scheffa (Jan 22, 2016)

You Americans seems to carry a lot more gear than us aussies


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jan 24, 2016)

ha you think were bad! check this guy out!
https://www.youtube.com/user/ClimbingArborist1
he climbs with everything but the kitchen sink!


----------



## greengreer (Jan 24, 2016)

New tribe onyx
150' arbormaster brw
25' htp 9mm lanyard w/ vectran & thimble & snaps
Ultratech 10mm tied in a michoacan w/ cmi micro
Couple biners
Mini figure 8 from rock exotica
Loop of icetail for prussiks and as a sling
Paddle biners and a small caritool
Samurai ichiban
Climbrights with t pads
La sportiva mountaineering boots

I try to keep it pretty simple, I certainly have a few more tricks in the toolbox but this is what is pretty much always in use (minus the spikes) or on the saddle. Anything else can be substituted before a climb or sent up.


----------



## BGE541 (Jan 27, 2016)

Damie236 said:


> Rockman Climbing Helmet
> NEW TRIBE Arborist saddle
> ECHO CS-355t Primary Weapon
> Silky Sugoi 420 sidearm
> ...



How you like that 355? I was looking at one the other day, looked nice!


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jan 29, 2016)

BGE541 said:


> How you like that 355? I was looking at one the other day, looked nice!


You should have touched it too.

Seriously though, its my favorite top handle by far. Ive been issued 201's and 540xp's and still choose to run one of my personal 355's. The Husqvarna will out cut it, but when you factor in how much you have to pull and rev it before it will cut, you'll be ahead with the echo. Less vibes, easier starting and similar power for almost half price. Better ergonomics and balance in every direction IMO.


----------



## crotchclimber (Jan 30, 2016)

I'llbearealclimberoneday said:


> You should have touched it too.
> 
> Seriously though, its my favorite top handle by far. Ive been issued 201's and 540xp's and still choose to run one of my personal 355's. The Husqvarna will out cut it, but when you factor in how much you have to pull and rev it before it will cut, you'll be ahead with the echo. Less vibes, easier starting and similar power for almost half price. Better ergonomics and balance in every direction IMO.



I agree. Same deal with me, I usually use my personal 355T rather than deal with the company 201T and T540 that are are a pain to use most of the time if not broken. Echo starts more reliably and I like the balance and ergonomics better too. I'll use the company 192TC for pruning usually and the company saws for big removals, but for most daily use I enjoy using my 355.


----------



## ATEC15 (Mar 10, 2016)

Petzl Sequoia(new version), Rock Exotica swivel on rope bridge, 120' New England Hi-Vee 1/2", Buckingham Titanium w/ velcro cusion pads, Hitch climber pulley(Rapide), 30" Ocean polyester 8mm splice e2e, (2)DMM oval carabiners, Rock Exotica transporter tool carrier, Weaver bungee chainsaw strap, Homemade split tail and lanyard with Climb Right rope grab.

Gonna put in a order at treestuff for a ce lanyard and handsaw(zubat 330) soon!!!!


----------



## Des Perado (Mar 31, 2016)

Left to right, starting at the top.
Rock Exotica TriRig on Petzl Spirit
Blue Water Figure 8 on Screwgate DMM Revolver
CMI Micro Pulley and Wild Country Ropeman 1 Ascender on another Spirit
Home made neck lanyard with DMM XSRE
Oh Sh*t Kit
Rope Wrench, Omega Jake, CMI Micro Mouse Pulley, 30" x 10mm e2e.
3 more Petzl Spirits, 1 DMM 45kn Steel Carabiner
Silky Sugoi 360
Weaver Cougar with 2 Petzl Caritools and Petzl Adjust bridge with Black Diamond Rotor all held on by Petzl Open Ring
2 home made retrievable redirects. Omega Jake Carabiners, and Mallion Rapide quicklinks. Spare Rapide, wrench and Liberty Mountain Biner
Petzl Vertex Best Helmet.
CMI Foot ascender,
Petzl Grillion lanyard, 2 Omega Jake biners and PenSafe Snap hook.

Not shown, XTC24 Blue Moon, and Home made knee ascender made with Petzl Croll


----------

